# BIG Speck



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a close up of a 28.5 inch speck I caught on my newest fly creation.














I know there is a category for fly fishing only, but I also figure except for a few of us, no one reads it. So I thought I would post this one photo here and if you want to read the details and disclaimer simply scroll down to the very bottom of the site for the fly fising heading. It's way down there past the hunting and food section. Just kidding Chris. I really do appreciate the category.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

you have a better picture?


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's not a trade secret, I'd love to know how to tie that pattern. PM me or post a tutorial if you can.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is a good one. Congrats


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is a neat looking fly. It isquite an achievement to sit at a vice and create something that produces a fish like that.Is that some kind of a chugger head?


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Big speck.. would that be a dot


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

thats a nice trout on the fly:clap


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep,thats definetly a speck head. Thanks for the report.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

gator trout. Excellent. More pics please.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

nice........................ was that caught locally? love to see the whole fish

oops.....did as you said and went to the flyfishing section and saw the other pic.........:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Good job:bowdown


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I didn't make it very clear but there are a couple other photos under the fly fishing header at the bottom of the website. Sorry about the photo alignment, I guess I didn't correct it soon enough. I tried to edit it and while it did move the photo into the correct position, I guess it was too late to compensate for the off centered replies.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

No doubt a nice one :clap


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks like a gator there! Nice catch, even cooler on a fly rod!:clap


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats one fine trout !!! great catch:clap:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like the head of a 20 incher being long armed.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

you can post that one anywhere on the forum...Nice trout.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Death From Above (3/15/2008)*Looks like the head of a 20 incher being long armed.




Why don't you follow his link to where he posted it in the fly fishing forum then...damn.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (3/15/2008)*Looks like the head of a 20 incher being long armed.
> ...


You're right Rat. He's long arming it in that picture too! damn


----------



## skiff35 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you look his arm is actually bent. Might not be the best picture but why not just take the mans word for it a just enjoy the picture.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *skiff35 (3/17/2008)*If you look his arm is actually bent. Might not be the best picture but why not just take the mans word for it a just enjoy the picture.


Where's the fun inthat? It is a nice spec.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Death From Above (3/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (3/15/2008)*
> ...




I've caught plenty of 20 inchers - they alllooked to be about 8-9 inches shorter than that one.. nice gator trout!


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a fine trout man,good job


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

> *Death From Above (3/15/2008)*Looks like the head of a 20 incher being long armed.


DFA, I believe you got a good point in both the pics.I dont see much bend in those arms.I do a lot of trout fishing and catching.Looks likean average speck for this area to me.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with yall? The guy posts a NICE trout on here, and all yall can do is sit there and criticize it? Thats pathetic. Do you think that makes people want to post pics of their catch on here? No... I'm wondering why yall aren't bashing the reports of people who don't even have a picture on there. And sorry, but every fisherman i know its going to outstretch their arms for a picture of their catch. Its just the way it is, so don't bash it, congratulate him and try to catch one bigger!:moon


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

If that's an average speck I'v enever caught one. Tell you what, post your average specks and we will compare them to that.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

It is with great regrets and shame that I am forced to face this forum. Due to the excellent detective work of DFA and sharkbait my plot to deceive the good members of PFF has been uncovered. Actually my speck was only 19 inches long and weighed less than a pound. I created my story to cover up a horrible disfiguring disorder which I have. I suffer from Toulouse Syndrome, I know you probably thought this was an intestinal/bowel disorder, but alas it is not. For those of you that do not know, it is a disease which leaves one in quite the diminutive state, much like Toulouse Letrec, the French artist after whom it was named. As you can see in the photo below I am actually only 3 FEET 1 INCH tall. And while my small stature makes life difficult, the upside is it is great when it comes to deceptive photography.












Notice the small hands and incredibly tiny feet. Perfect for creating the illusion of a much larger fish. And look at those terrible short little legs.












At first glance it may seem like a big speck head, but keep in mind my tiny hands, only three inches long from the tip of the finger to the base of the palm.



Yes PFF is lucky to have such qualified fish photo analysts as DFA and sharkbait, they help keep the rest of us honest. Condemn me not, rather take pity on my terrible condition. And if you would like to make a contribution to help find a cure for Toulouse Syndrome feel free to make a donation to the Fight Toulouse Syndrome charity, please make all checks out to Flylipps and I will see that they are properly distributed. And I ever so humbly ask for your forgiveness.



FlyLipps



P.S. Seriously that full length photo is a bit creepy!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great speck! Don't know much about them but it looks like a monster to me!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

wow uncle greg i'm sorry to hear about you coming down with such a disorder since you were about my size last time i saw you i can only imagine how much you've shrunk since! or how about i just give you a high fiveover a nice fish and not try to shoot it down?....yea i think thats what i'll do :clap great fish


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (3/18/2008)*It is with great regrets and shame that I am forced to face this forum. Due to the excellent detective work of DFA and sharkbait my plot to deceive the good members of PFF has been uncovered. Actually my speck was only 19 inches long and weighed less than a pound. I created my story to cover up a horrible disfiguring disorder which I have. I suffer from Toulouse Syndrome, I know you probably thought this was an intestinal/bowel disorder, but alas it is not. For those of you that do not know, it is a disease which leaves one in quite the diminutive state, much like Toulouse Letrec, the French artist after whom it was named. As you can see in the photo below I am actually only 3 FEET 1 INCH tall. And while my small stature makes life difficult, the upside is it is great when it comes to deceptive photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flylipps that is an excellent fish. The pics above do show it well. Part of the reason I answered DFA's reply was I knew you would respond. And respond you did. It is amazing at the reponses a little bit of pokin and proding does sometimes. No offense meant to you flylipps or any one else. Im sure I will get mine on the next post. I really enjoy this forum and the variety of sportsmen it attracts. It's not my job to keep anyone honest and I dont have any right doing so. Esspecially someone handicapped witht the terrible disease you have mentioned above. I too suffer from that afflection, only it's not myarms that are shrinking.he he. Thanks again for a fine report and an outstanding catch.Most of all for being a great sport about it.Fish on...................


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (3/18/2008)*It is with great regrets and shame that I am forced to face this forum. Due to the excellent detective work of DFA and sharkbait my plot to deceive the good members of PFF has been uncovered. Actually my speck was only 19 inches long and weighed less than a pound. I created my story to cover up a horrible disfiguring disorder which I have. I suffer from Toulouse Syndrome, I know you probably thought this was an intestinal/bowel disorder, but alas it is not. For those of you that do not know, it is a disease which leaves one in quite the diminutive state, much like Toulouse Letrec, the French artist after whom it was named. As you can see in the photo below I am actually only 3 FEET 1 INCH tall. And while my small stature makes life difficult, the upside is it is great when it comes to deceptive photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew something was up with that fish. Thanks for the coming clean. Not sure about the 3' 1" claim though. You look to be at least 4' in the full length photo. Now that I've seen the evidence my expert estimate is that the fish around 15".


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn nice fish, I understand being short:clap


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn Greg thats some funny shiite. Please tell them the truth that you're really 9' 3" and weigh 520 lbs. I hear in Kentucky you're legally a giant. Weren't you the inspiration for Shrek? SHB


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

28.5 if he was stretching he would round up to 30 like most folks, if it got off it would have been 30 plus but 30 all day long. thanks for the post makes me want to try a fly


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

> *Stuart H. Brown (3/20/2008)*Damn Greg thats some funny shiite. Please tell them the truth that you're really 9' 3" and weigh 520 lbs. I hear in Kentucky you're legally a giant. Weren't you the inspiration for Shrek? SHB


nah i'm his nephew (who aint left kentucky yet) and we kicked him out cuz he was too little to hang with us hahaha


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

Alot of fishermen go their whole lives and never get close to a trout that size...Congrats.:bowdown

Tightlines,

finfinder44

<{{{{{{>{


----------

